# Votre utilisation et avis sur votre Ipad2



## novemberechooscar (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, un petit post pour savoir quelle utilisation vous faites essentiellement de votre ipad2 et quels avantages/ inconvénients vous lui trouvez.

Pour ma part je l'utilise à la maison uniquement en wifi pour regarder les mails, trainer un peu sur le net dans canapé, faire quelques jeux et utiliser garageband.

Finalement à part pour garageband c'était le même usage que mon iphone4 donc bon avec le recul j'aurai pu m'en passer.

Concernant les avantages tout d'abord la finesse de la tablette très agréable en main (un peu déroutante au début on a l'impression qu'on va la casser tellement c'est fin) le design, la puissance pour les jeux, la taille de l'écran c'est vraiment agréable de naviguer sur le net. C'est pratique quand on est avec des amis on peut aller sur le net facilement sans sortir l'ordi. Garageband est carrément génial mais mérite d'être dompté un minimum pour bien l'exploiter comme dirai Steve Jobs ce n'est pas un gadget  l'ibook bien sympa de pouvoir lire des livres ou des pdf sur la tablette. 

Pour les inconvénients je commencerai par le poids je la trouve assez lourde quand même, l'écran qui n'est pas rétina (oui je sais apple n'est pas encore capable d'en faire un mais samsung viens d'en sortir un) et qu'aillant un iphone 4 on voit bien la différence. La qualité des objectifs des caméras qui relèvent de l'ordre du gadget, pas de ports USB.

Bref pour moi c'est très loin d'être une révolution surtout quand on a un iphone, d'ici 4/5 ans les tablettes seront plus utiles et mieux finies (on parle déjà de tables tactiles, d'écran d'ordinateur ou de téléviseurs tactiles) affaire à suivre donc...


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Mai 2011)

:rateau:   Et aussi   :hein::rose::love:

Conclusion:


----------



## guymahe (3 Juin 2011)

Je confirme ce qui vient d'être dit, c'est un super gadget qui permet d'aller sur le net immédiatement, à condition de ne pas avoir besoin de lire des vidéos avec flash, pour la messagerie, c'est lié à votre aptitude à utiliser le clavier digital, pas facile. Sinon, le reste est totalement verrouillé, ou alors faut payer des gadgets inutilisable comme imovie ou iwork. Apple a un comportement fasciste, limite terroriste avec des interdits insupportable dans la gestion de ce qui est dans votre iPad. La synchronisation est une daube impensable quand on sait ce qu'était Apple il y a longtemps...:love::love::love:


----------



## Argeuh (3 Juin 2011)

guymahe a dit:


> Je confirme ce qui vient d'être dit, c'est un super gadget qui permet d'aller sur le net immédiatement, à condition de ne pas avoir besoin de lire des vidéos avec flash, pour la messagerie, c'est lié à votre aptitude à utiliser le clavier digital, pas facile. Sinon, le reste est totalement verrouillé, ou alors faut payer des gadgets inutilisable comme imovie ou iwork. Apple a un comportement *fasciste*, limite *terroriste* avec des interdits insupportable dans la gestion de ce qui est dans votre iPad. La synchronisation est une daube impensable quand on sait ce qu'était Apple il y a longtemps...:love::love::love:



Pas mal pour un sujet iPad!


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (3 Juin 2011)

Salut,

Pour ma part je suis un fervent utilisateur des iDevices Apple.

J'ai un iPod touch 4G, un iPhone 4 et un iPad v1.

J'ai acheté des sa sortie l'iPad 2 et je m'en suis séparé hier.
Pour quel raison :

Un iDevice Apple sans jailbreak ne sert à rien.... Mieux vaut un smartphone sous android.

Le problème n'est pas de ne pas pouvoir installer des app crackés. Le problème c'est que sans tous ces merveilleux tweaks Cydia.... N'importe quel iDevice est triste....

Comme le jailbreak iPad 2 n'est toujours pas arrivé, le v1 me convient très bien.
Après tout, remarquez vous une grande deifférence entre le v1 et le iPad 2 ? Est-ce vraiment une révolution ?

Je ne pense pas​


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (4 Juin 2011)

Alors, 

Un tweak : 
Un tweak n'est pas une application, c'est une fonction supplémentaire. Exemple :
Sb settings, qui permet en glissant simplement 1 doigt d'activer et desactiver la wifi, le mode avion, buetooth, reboot etc...
Lockinfo sur iPhone : Sur le lockscreen des tas d'infos, mails, sms, dernier tweet, calendrier...
PhotoAlbum+ qui permet dans l'appli "photo" native de ton idevice de créer des dossiers de photos et de les ranger, trier etc...
Infinidock, infiniboard, et jen passe et j'en passe....
Il y a énormement d'autres tweaks donc je ne vais pas tous les citer.

Mais outre les tweaks, des applis cydia remarquable :
- myWi : partage de connexion
- bite sms (uniquement sur iPhone)
- iPhonedelivery (accusé de reception uniquement sur iPhone)
- Mx tube
- etc etc etc....

Je ne peut pas te faire une liste complète mais je suis sous iOS depuis le iPhone v1 le jour de sa sortie aux USA, j'ai tout eu de chez Apple :
iPod Nano, touch, Apple TV, Mac, time capsule, iPad, tous les iPhone...

Je pense que beaucoup de personnes sont de mon avis en disant qu'un iPhone non jailbreaké et moins intéressant qu'un autre smartphone Android.

Et pour ma part, il en va de même pour les tablette.
-


----------



## Gwen (4 Juin 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> Je pense que beaucoup de personnes sont de mon avis en disant qu'un iPhone non jailbreaké et moins intéressant qu'un autre smartphone Android.



Perso, je ne vois aucun intérêt a Jaillebreaké mes appareils. Ils fonctionnent à merveille comme ça et ça me convient.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (4 Juin 2011)

@Gwen 

J'étais de ton avis avant d'y avoir gouté....
Mais maintenant, je ne peut plus m'en passer. Quand j'ai dans la main gauche un appareil d'origine, et dans la droite, un appareil "modifié", j'ai une sacrée différence de possibilité.

Les possibilité sont quasi infini avec celui modifié, je peut faire 1000 fois + de choses. 
Après, je respecte le choix de chacun, je n'ai aucun intérêt à pousser les gens au jailbreak, je donne mon avis perso et celui de mon entourage. :rateau:


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (6 Juin 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> @Gwen
> 
> J'étais de ton avis avant d'y avoir gouté....
> Mais maintenant, je ne peut plus m'en passer. Quand j'ai dans la main gauche un appareil d'origine, et dans la droite, un appareil "modifié", j'ai une sacrée différence de possibilité.
> ...



Salut,
C'est sans doute parce que j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête ou simplement pas assez de temps à tuer que j'ai jamais débridé mes iDevices.
Et puis honnêtement pour avoir eu l'occasion de tester un iPad jailbroken l'an dernier, je préfère pas m'y essayer vu les bugs constatés...
Maintenant chacun est libre.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (6 Juin 2011)

@OliveRoudoudou
Tu as raison, chacun est libre. Si cela te suffit tant mieux 

Moi j'ai juste donner mon avis et expliqué pourquoi j'ai revendu mon iPad 2 cette semaine

Bonne nuit à tous


----------

